# NGD - Wirebird Super Teles



## Parka Dez (May 29, 2011)

So some of you may of seen these guitars during the build process in the this thread, but I thought it was worth starting a new thread for these pics.











































Specs - 

25.5" 6-string Tele shape with extra body contours 

Swamp Ash body, Single bound
Bolt-on construction, with a 1pc rock maple neck. 
Flamed Maple fingerboard, no inlays
Bare Knuckle Rebel Yell bridge pickup, VHII neck
Custom logo inlay on the back of the headstock

Guitar plays amazingly, and is extremely resonate. I love the looks and it has all the modern features I would want for a guitar playing technical music. Already have an idea for a second one! Hope you guys dig it too!


----------



## Murmel (May 29, 2011)

God, those are so awesome... Lovin' the clean maple board.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 29, 2011)

Fuck, that's such a bummer about the blue one being built in mirror image. I would have thought such a skilled luthier would never make the mistake of doing a "wrong way" guitar. 

Congrats man, those are some classy guit-fiddles.


----------



## JamesM (May 29, 2011)

So sexy, beyond sexy.


----------



## orakle (May 29, 2011)

flamed maple fretboard is damn cool


----------



## adadglgmut (May 29, 2011)

those look beautiful... do want. how much do they run?


----------



## Mwoit (May 29, 2011)

Stick some vids up!


----------



## adrock (May 29, 2011)

very very nice...

but where are the matching shoes?!?!?!


----------



## JamesM (May 29, 2011)

Exactly what I thought Adam.


----------



## Parka Dez (May 29, 2011)

adrock - I need to keep them fresh! That or get a vans endorsement haha

adadglgmut - It depends on your spec. Definitely worth dropping Sam a line at Wirebird Guitars He is an awesome guy, and super helpful

Here is a little mess around video, will do a proper one soon!


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 29, 2011)

Those are epic!


----------



## Nile (May 29, 2011)

That is an awesome company name.
Also, I FUCKING WANT ONE!!!


----------



## asher (May 29, 2011)

Those are some very awesome colors there. Also, nice HL2 shirt.


----------



## MFB (May 29, 2011)

As a new Tele owner myself, I must say these are some FINE Tele's sirs. Well played.


----------



## gunch (May 29, 2011)

Hrrrng tele gas!

That inlay is awesome.


----------



## MetalMike04 (May 29, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fuck, that's such a bummer about the blue one being built in mirror image. I would have thought such a skilled luthier would never make the mistake of doing a "wrong way" guitar.



meeeeeehhhhh fuuuuu....

but seriously that lefty is incredible looking


----------



## Parka Dez (May 31, 2011)

Cheers guys! Glad you are digging them!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (May 31, 2011)

So unique looking, and it seems really comfortable to play, I'm amazed. Such a pity there are no other photos on wirebird's website


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 31, 2011)

These look so awesome!


----------



## Parka Dez (May 31, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> So unique looking, and it seems really comfortable to play, I'm amazed. Such a pity there are no other photos on wirebird's website



He will be having a professional photoshoot for some of his guitars soon. I'll let you know when they go up!

And you are right, it is very comfortable to play!


----------



## eugeneelgr (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful guitars! But i can't help noticing why the choice of 23 frets?


----------



## budda (Jun 4, 2011)

As a person who wants a tele, DAMN!


----------



## youshy (Jun 4, 2011)

More than awesome! Would you be mad at me if i'd order exact copy of yours tele but in awesome orange?


----------



## brynotherhino (Jun 4, 2011)

Holy cow those are awesome! Teles rule!!!


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Jun 4, 2011)

Oooh! VERY nice!!  Ah lurvs me Teles! It kind of reminds me of the original mid 80s version of the Schecter Pete Townshend model.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 5, 2011)

They look really nice, nice and simple!
And great colors


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 5, 2011)

What a pair


----------



## Mwoit (Jun 5, 2011)

How much customization does he let have with his Telecasters?

Sick joke vid, put up some more though!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 5, 2011)

This is all well and good, but it feels like its been far too long since you guys released a track. The album can't be that far off, right?


----------



## Parka Dez (Jun 5, 2011)

eugeneelgr - Well spotted! Not many people pick up on that. I think there is something slightly weird looking about 24 fret teles which aren't 26.5 inch scale and I didn't really want that. The 23 frets was just something I asked if possible, and he went it, just incase I need a D# 

youshy - Go for it! I was thinking about Orange, I think it would look awesome!

Mwoit - I came to Sam with the idea of a modern tele specced to how I wanted it, but while retaining the general aesthetic of a Tele. Scratch plate, Volume + Tone knob position and bridge style. Other than that it was a custom as I liked. Contouring on the back of the body, the neck shaped to my specification, parts etc.

Prydogga - More news on that soon!


----------



## youshy (Jun 5, 2011)

Parka Dez said:


> youshy - Go for it! I was thinking about Orange, I think it would look awesome!



I thought about making two, one on single coils, more classic and second one just as yours, both in awesome orange. God, I need to collect money...


----------



## Solodini (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy fuck want so badly! Any idea what he would charge to build just a neck? I have a tele body sitting about and awaiting a neck. I really want one without fret markers.


----------



## Parka Dez (Jun 6, 2011)

No idea man. Best off messaging him!


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 7, 2011)

Those Teles are both beautiful, and I'm not gonna lie, your chops just got me a little hard. Brilliant!


----------



## youshy (Oct 11, 2011)

Humpy-bumpy: will we get some more videos with them?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 11, 2011)

Well since it got bumped... WANT.


----------



## Mysticlamp (Oct 11, 2011)

do want


----------



## xeL (Oct 11, 2011)

You've finished your tour, now for some more videos


----------



## danger5oh (Oct 11, 2011)

Those Tele's are sick... I might have to order one now.


----------



## 808 (Dec 29, 2011)

i need one of thoughs in green!


----------



## JaeSwift (Dec 29, 2011)

Is that the Gotoh humbucker tele bridge with graphtech string savers?


----------



## McBrain (Dec 29, 2011)

How does the tele bridge affect the tone of the bridge pickup?


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry I haven't answered these questions earlier, didn't realise the thread was back!

youshy & xeL - There are two new videos up. Myself and Jo doing a play-through and our new music video

Huge Hammers - Dez & Jo Playthrough (Guitar World) - YouTube

THE SAFETY FIRE - Huge Hammers (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube

JaeSwift - The bridge is custom made for Sam as he has very specific specifications. As you can see there are no visible screws for the pickups.

McBrain - More than anything else, I have found these guitars to some of the most resonate instruments I have played.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

What's a super tele?

I can tell the difference between a strat and a superstrat, but those have me a bit lost. They're cool--don't get me wrong--I'm just not understanding the nomenclature.


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 29, 2011)

They are about half the width of a normal tele, have contouring on the back of the body which make them more comfortable. A recessed neck joint, flatter radius fretboard, and more modern neck profile. 

And 23 frets rather than 21 or 22 haha.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahh okay. So when they use the term "super" in conjunction with strat or tele it just means it looks like a duck but isn't quite your traditional duck?


----------



## Parka Dez (Dec 29, 2011)

That was always my understanding of it. I know the superstrat shapes became sharper over the years, but initially started off by improving performance.


----------



## sojorel (Dec 29, 2011)

So do you guys tune AADGBE?


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 1, 2012)

i like this simple color finish. it has to sound amazing i wish to try it  congratulations!


----------



## Parka Dez (Jan 1, 2012)

sojorel - Yes indeed we do. We also play in Drop D.


----------

